# CO2 laser excision with biopsy



## molisa (Aug 17, 2011)

If a lesion is "sharply excised from the epidermis" with CO2 laser, and sent for pathology, would this be considered a shave removal or a destruction?  Seems to me that since there was tissue sent, it wasn't destroyed.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't see the lesion as "destroyed" either and excision is defined as full-thickness (through the dermis) removal of the a lesion. 

I would check the doctor to make sure this was not a full-thickness excision or the shaving codes.


----------

